# LAN party bags or carrying cases ?



## Chummmleee (Mar 22, 2013)

I've been looking all over the place and they all seem to Bre out of stock something like this 
http://www.overclockercafe.com/Reviews/other_misc/Xaser-Bag/1012.htm


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 22, 2013)

http://usa.ttesports.com/products/product.aspx?g=ftr&p=22

Tt eSPORTS BATTLE DRAGON BAG EAC-MIS0001BP - Neweg...

Don't think it clips to the case, but it does offer various ways to carry it.


----------



## Chummmleee (Mar 22, 2013)

Only thing is about that, it doesn't fit a full tower in it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2013)

I once had a strap hoist that went around a PC (mATX- full size ATX) that had a plastic carrying handle on it. It was easy and simple to carry your PC places.

Looks identical to this!


----------



## terrastrife (Mar 23, 2013)

I used to use an Antec carry strap (the steel reinforced one) with additional trailer tie downs that conveniently slotted into groves of the strap because I didn't trust plastic buckles with a 35KG full tower.


----------

